# One Drive Backup Pictures Shorten Filename



## ajayram (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,
This query is more related to Whatsapp file naming convention but I was not sure where to put up this question, so that is why I have posted it here.
I have a Dell Inspiron Laptop running dual booted Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 18.04.
In my OneDrive folder there is a folder called Apps/WhatsApp/<my phone number>/media. This folder contains lots of pictures that I would like to delete or move somewhere else.
Now the naming convention of these image files is really long, they are names such as : "iso,shared,transfers,2017_23,0b5315c3c958aaf97bd9d5313b5c6a2fbfa973a1.jpg"
"iso,shared,transfers,2017_29,9b3a871a959db81cb6850e5cdec5060b1ebec162.jpg"
etc etc.
How do I shorten these filenames, and extract relevant portions like Date and Time from this huge filename? So that the filename becomes more manageable like say "20170401-WA0006.jpg" , something of this nature?

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are named in a way that the WhatsApp can read and understand.


There are file renaming tools, but not ones that would do what you are looking for. Your best bet may be to PowerShell a renaming script.


----------

